

13 year old invents doorbell that tricks burglars into thinking you're home - edw519
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1394448/Doorbell-tricks-burglars-thinking-youre-home-invented-schoolboy-Laurence-Rook-13.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

======
eru
Seems obvious in hindsight. Like lots of good innovations.

